# Hardware Reserved RAM



## Dracozirion (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi, I've recently upgraded my ram from 3gb to 9gb but windows only detects 6gb...
It says 9gb installed, 6gb usable and bios only sees 6gb aswell. CPU-z however, detects my whole 9gb.
I tried removing sticks (with 8gb it says 5gb usable, with 6gb it says 4gb usable) and when I look at "Channel A" in bios it says "-" next to the timings so it doesn't seem to read them. Already RMA'd my ram and got new, still same problem. The 3gb is hardware reserved for my video card, and it isn't an onboard card. I have no memory remapping option available, reseated cpu + checked for bent pins and my "Maximum Memory" isn't ticked in msconfig
Been googling for 3 days=/ 
And ehm.. sorry for the crappy explanation but I'm tired of typing the same every time, that's why I made a copy of the following, which I tried:

#BIOS updated to the latest version (F13)
#RAM switched through the channels
#Bought new ram
#Downclocked (1600mhz --> 1333, RAM is rated for 2GHz)
#Overvoltage (1.6V-->1.64V)
#CPU taken out to check for bent pins (i7 920 C0)
#Unticked "Maximum Memory" in msconfig
#Ran memtest86+ 4.1(latest)
#Been screwing around with pagefile
#QPI svoltage (to 1.35V --> max safe intel voltage)
#I don't have the option memory remapping in my bios, RAM doesn't support "XMP" (extreme memory profile)
#I'm running windows 7 ultimate x64...<---------------
#Using a 9600gt which doesn't support turbocache (I guess)
Screenshot:








Motherboard: GA-EX58-UD4P
Does anyone know a sollution..
Thanks in advance
Draco
PS: I'm about to Q.Q


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

One clue here is that the BIOS only detects 6G. 

9G is an odd number, it has to be three 3G memory modules, is that correct?

When I checked the memory compatibility chart for your Gigabyte Motherboard, it only mentions modules of 1 and 2G capacity:


http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Memory/motherboard_memory_ga-ex58-ud4p.pdf

Consult your motheboard manual, and on the Gigabyte forum, it may be that your particular motherboard cannot accept your combination of memory modules.

It may however work with two modules of 4G giving 8G. If your particular memory is not listed on the QVL, this does not mean that it does not work, just that it hasnt been tested.

Other things to check:
Crucial, for example have a list of motherboards they tested memory with, so may be worth a look on your memory vendors site.


----------



## Dracozirion (Aug 21, 2010)

Well it's actually there are 2 triple channels in it, 3x 2gb and 3x 1gb =)

But I got it working by updating my BIOS to the latest beta version (f14k).
Finally!
By the way, what's the best thermal paste currently on the market? I need new one because, by reseating my cpu I lost the artctic silver 5, which I applied last time I switched cooler. There's currently some crap paste on it.
Runs 8 degrees hotter =/


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Arctic Silver is good. My preference is MX-2 by Arctic Cooling. You will want to thoroughly clean the old off before applying new.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Unless you are doing very very intensive graphics work 6GB is more than plenty of RAM.
There are no games, and very few apps, that can make use of 3GB of RAM.
But, glad you got your problem resolved.
If the CPU is running 8C hotter I would be more inclined to think it is an application issue. Almost any brand of thermal paste is adequate but the better brands will do the job longer.
I also prefer the ceramic (non-conductive) paste but Arctic Silver is good.


----------



## Dracozirion (Aug 21, 2010)

Well first of all, it's really due to the termal paste.. the pre-applied was shin etsu and my dads termal paste is just some oldschool white stuff which came from a pouch o.o
And there are indeed few games/apps that require such an amount of RAM, but before I had 3gb and that was too few for windows 7 x64. I couldn't even play a game called APB without lag. Computer took ages to shutdown because of the pagefile (which I deleted now).

It's way faster anyway


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

actually APB only consumes 2GB RAM at its max. If you have other apps running at the same time however you would need more. but 4GB is more than sufficient for anything running lots of apps.


----------



## Dracozirion (Aug 21, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> actually APB only consumes 2GB RAM at its max. If you have other apps running at the same time however you would need more. but 4GB is more than sufficient for anything running lots of apps.


Windows 7 64 bit, by itself, also consumes about 1.4-1.8gb


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Iknow thats why I said 4GB no need for anymore unless you do highend video edition.


----------

